# Je me souviens 10 years on



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

So Magoo It's 10 years today since you crossed rainbow Bridge. Still love you so much and thank you for the love and joy you brought to my life even though we only had 1 year and 5 days together. As my first tentative step into cat guardianship the joy you gave me led me on to be a kitten foster mom and of course Cat Momma to your lil sisters Lily and Lola. I can't believe it's ten years. Sleep well lil Man.


----------



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

Time sure goes by fast, so sorry for your loss of Magoo he sounds like he was a real sweetie.


----------

